# Critique my draft cross?



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

looks cow hocked in the back. Otherwise, nice horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Difficult to say until he has completely finished growing.
Right now he appears to have a good shoulder on him
I like his neck set as well
Front legs look solid with big knees, which lead me to believe he will be a solidly built fellow.
Pasterns are just a tad long and he is set back on them
Back is so far of a good length
Very sharp angle to his croup
Gives me the impression that he might be posty in the hind legs, but it is difficult to say without him standing square. the same goes for the cowhocks


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the insight guys.
I know what you mean about growing. It's unbelievable how much he's changed already in the past year and a half.

What would the sharp croup angle mean for him?

I will have to get some further conformation shots of him. I don't think this one is directly side-on. Here's another, and I'll grab some front/back shots next time I'm out at the barn...


----------



## Coconut Cruncher (Sep 19, 2012)

A steep croup can just mean the horses stride is shorter than what it could be.
Doesn't hinder the horse at all, and they make able jumpers.

I'm so very happy at how well he's grown and developed as a horse compared to his yearling picture. OH, how worried I was when I first saw it, he's certainly become magnificent.

His hoof angle doesn't match that of his pasterns, and because the hoof is more sloped, it's causing the pasterns to drop. This is what is giving the look of 'longer pasterns'. They aren't in fact long, they've just dropped.

Well, I suppose they are long if you compare them to that of some quarter horses  BUT, he isn't a qh is he!


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Coconut Cruncher said:


> His hoof angle doesn't match that of his pasterns, and because the hoof is more sloped, it's causing the pasterns to drop. This is what is giving the look of 'longer pasterns'. They aren't in fact long, they've just dropped.
> 
> Well, I suppose they are long if you compare them to that of some quarter horses  BUT, he isn't a qh is he!


Though he is due for a trim, I think the angle in the image is a bit deceiving, as his hoof/pastern angles are pretty consistent in person. And yes, in comparison, his pasterns ARE long next to the littler horses! I have to keep reminding myself that he just turned 2 in August and has much more growth and development ahead of him...I think he'll definitely grow over 17 hands in height eventually, as both his parents were 17+.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Coconut Cruncher (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, I can see him getting over 17hh.
And I should have made my answer more clear, although his angles are out (in the picture that could be deceiving!) it is only by a tiny amount that may, or may not, have any effect on how low his pasterns have dropped.

He's such a nice looking horse though, I'm incredibly jealous!


----------



## CallaHorse (Sep 21, 2012)

The first thing I noticed are his great legs. Short canons, long forearms/gaskins generally make for a solid, strong sport horse, provided there is good muscling in the upper legs. Of course they are just a little skinny now because he is young, but with training they will no doubt become one of his best features. 
Looks to me like the hindquarters will also round out with age and training (structurally they look good to me). 
From the 9-mo photo to the 2-yr photo I can see that he grew from downhill build to about even/slightly uphill, which is very encouraging and I suspect that trend will continue a little further in the next couple years. This combined with a great neck angle and shoulder angle tell me he will have no trouble collecting/shifting his weight back under saddle... and I bet his gaits will be very smooth.

What a great find; I am certain he will excel at whatever you throw at him! I bet he'd be an especially powerful force in cross-country; at 17+hh, what a stride he'll have!


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the breakdown Calla! He has incredibly powerful gaits already, completely groundeating canter and a gorgeous trot when he feels like doing it. His biggest downfall is that he is LAZY and very laid-back. I'm hoping that when I begin to lightly ride him next year I can give him enough incentive to keep him moving forward. 

Also...he is very uncareful and unconcerned when it comes to 'jumping' which worries me. He'll knock over 1' cavaletti. Perhaps he just doesn't take it seriously...?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My, did he grow up nice! I would put him in my barn forever.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Why thanks Taffy! I love him, and I've had so much fun watching him grow up; it will be fun watching him continue to develop, he's still got a ways to go.


----------

